# زحزحة القارات ( غير منقول )



## scream man (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*اولا" : هل تعرف ان اليابس في الارض يشكل 29 % فقط و ان الماء يشكل 71 % من الكوكب







فهذا ادي الي الشكل الحالي :






و سمي بالكوكب الازرق بسبب كثرة الون الازرق عليه .





هل كوكب الارض كان بمثل هذا الشكل في بداية الخليقة ؟؟؟

تعددت الجابات و النظريات في هذا السؤال

و لكن اكثرهم صحة هي نظرية العالم الكبير " فيجنر " الالماني
ويقول ان : الرض في البداية مرت بـ 3 مراحل :

الاولي : هي ان كوكب الرض كان اليابس فيه كتلة واحدة و تسمي بـ " بنجايا " 






الثانية: حدثت زلازل قوية فتفككت الي جزئين الاول "لورسيا" و الثاني "جندوانا" و يفصل بينهم بحر يسمي "تثس"






الثالثة: حدث زلزال اقوي فتفككت اكثر و اعطني ذالك الشكل الحالي و القارات ::








و صحة هذه النظرية : اننا لو جئنا بالصورة الحاليةو نظرنا جيدا ::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




سنري انه يمكن تركيب اليابس مع بعضه مثل البزال




و تسمي هذه النظرية بـــ ( زحزحة القارات)









غير منــــــــــــــــــقول

انا تعبت فيه اوي اوي و مستني تعليقتكم
*​


----------



## staregypt (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*الرب يبارك فى مجهودك
*:36_22_26::big35:
:big29::big29:​


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا للموضوع القيم جداا
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## MAJI (15 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع مميز 
فعلا القارات تكمل بعضها
ربنا يباركك


----------



## scream man (15 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> *الرب يبارك فى مجهودك
> *:36_22_26::big35:
> :big29::big29:​



شكرا لمرورك


----------



## scream man (15 ديسمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للموضوع القيم جداا
> ربنا يباركك
> *​



شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## scream man (15 ديسمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> موضوع مميز
> فعلا القارات تكمل بعضها
> ربنا يباركك



شكرا ليك


----------



## scream man (16 ديسمبر 2011)

:crazy_pil


----------



## scream man (18 ديسمبر 2011)

:spor24:


----------



## حسين دوكي (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا درست زحزحة القارات و لكن انا الصراحة لم اقتنع بها لانها نظرية لكن هو اتي بدليل انك لو ربط بقارة افريقيا و قارة امريكا الجنوبية ستجدهم شكل واحد و هذا مع باقيا القارات لكن برضو هي في الاخر نظرية لكن يعتبر من اشهر النظريات*


----------



## scream man (18 ديسمبر 2011)

حسين دوكي قال:


> *انا درست زحزحة القارات و لكن انا الصراحة لم اقتنع بها لانها نظرية لكن هو اتي بدليل انك لو ربط بقارة افريقيا و قارة امريكا الجنوبية ستجدهم شكل واحد و هذا مع باقيا القارات لكن برضو هي في الاخر نظرية لكن يعتبر من اشهر النظريات*


*و لكنها من افضل النظريات​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع سكريم مان
اشكرك عليه جدا

ودلائل نظرية زحزحة القارات او الحركة التكتونية كتير جدا

اولا : زى ما قال حسين ان السواحل الغربية لافريقيا تتراكب تماما مع السواحل الشرقية لامريكا الجنوبية

ثانيا : توزيع الحفريات fossils او الاحافير زى ما البعض بيسميها بيكون متماثل على الجانبين من مكان الكسر

ثالثا : دراسة المناخ القديم اللى بيؤدى لتكون الصخور وترسبها متماثل ايضا على الجانبين 

رابعا : دراسة المغناطيسية القديمة ( بمعنى ان كل عصر من العصور القديمة كان بيختلف موضع القطب الشمالى المغناطيسى ) هتلاقى ان المغناطيسية متماثلة على الجانبين

خامسا : ودة الاهم ان لغاية دلوقتى بيحصل زحزحة للقارات بدليل منتصف الاعراف المحيطية mid oceanic ridgeبيحصل فيها اتساع بمقدار يصل من 1 سم الى 16 سم فى العام فى بعض المناطق وكمان فى مناطق تانية بيحصل اندساس للمحيطات تحت القارات

اشكرك جدا جدا جدا جدا على الموضوع الرائع جدا 
واشكرك شكر خاص كمان ان الموضوع مش منقول لانك افدتنا بخبرة فى حاجة انت فاهمها كويس وعارف انت بتتكلم عن ايه فيها

وياريت تشاركنا بمعلوماتك القيمة وخصوصا ان كانت فى مجال الجيولوجيا ​


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

nonogirl89 قال:


> موضوع رائع سكريم مان
> اشكرك عليه جدا
> 
> ودلائل نظرية زحزحة القارات او الحركة التكتونية كتير جدا
> ...



احلي تعليق

ده لوحده ممكن يعمل موضوع
انت فاهم جامد جدا
و شكلك مثقف و يمكن احلي مني




شكرا للتعليق الجميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل اوي


----------



## nonogirl89 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

scream man قال:


> احلي تعليق
> 
> ده لوحده ممكن يعمل موضوع
> انت فاهم جامد جدا
> ...



على فكرة انا فاهمة مش فاهم
ههههههههههههههههههههه
مش مشكلة مش مشكلة

انا دراستى اصلا كانت كلية علوم وكمان قسم جيولوجيا
علشان كدة انت جيت على المواضيع اللى تهمنى وبتثير اهتمامى جدا
تابع فى مواضيعك دى عشان حلوة خالص
وحاجة حلوة خالص ان حد فى سنك يبقى مهتم بالمواضيع دى وفاهم فيها وقادر انه يكتب مواضيع زى دى اصلا
ربنا يديك وتكبر وتبقى حد كبير ف الدنيا والعلم كدة​


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

nonogirl89 قال:


> على فكرة انا فاهمة مش فاهم
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش مشكلة مش مشكلة
> 
> ...


شكرا ليكي 
بس ..........


انتي عرفة انا عندي كام سنة ................





13 سنة فقط

بس مش معني كدة ان معلوماتي خطأ


----------



## nonogirl89 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

scream man قال:


> شكرا ليكي
> بس ..........
> 
> 
> ...




طب حلو خالص انك فى السن دة ودماغك علمية ومثقف كدة

انا لما كنت فى سنك كنت بلعب سوبر ماريو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

واكيد طبعا معلوماتك مش غلط

ايه علاقة السن بالمعلومات يعنى
مانت راجل فاهم اهو وعال العال​


----------



## scream man (22 ديسمبر 2011)

nonogirl89 قال:


> طب حلو خالص انك فى السن دة ودماغك علمية ومثقف كدة
> 
> انا لما كنت فى سنك كنت بلعب سوبر ماريو
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



شكرا لحضرتك


----------

